# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Paroxetine echt nodig?

## Eleany

Hoi,

Om te beginnen stel ik mezelf heel even voor, zodat jullie een beter beeld kunnen krijgen van mijn situatie:
Ik ben een vrouw van 24 jaar, afgelopen jaar afgestudeerd en sindsdien helemaal geen geluk gehad met werk en woonst. Ik ben van het ene in het andere gevallen en heb nu laatst voor een verschrikkelijke baas gewerkt, 3 maanden geen geld ontvangen en nu werkt hij ook niet mee aan een faillissement (hij laat ons liever nog wat langer zonder geld zitten). Daarnaast is het appartement dat we huren ook verkocht, dus we moeten op zoek naar iets anders en dat valt niet mee in de huidige situatie..
Tijdens mijn laatste baan begon ik last te krijgen van heel wat stress en van mijn geweten, en er was ook meer dan genoeg drama op het werk waar ik dagelijks mee geconfronteerd werd. Ik begon pijn te krijgen aan mijn borst, voelde me af en toe licht in m'n hoofd, kreeg last van maag/darmklachten, hartkloppingen enz. Na een aantal onderzoeken konden de dokters niks vinden behalve iets afwijkende leverwaarden maar die werden ook weer snel vanzelf beter.
Conclusie: het zal wel hyperventilatie zijn. Oxazepam voorgeschreven gekregen maar durfde die niet te nemen dus ben zo maar verder gegaan in de hoop dat het beter zou worden.
Halverwege maart zijn we naar de Amsterdam Dungeon geweest en ik was echt verschrikkelijk angstig daarbinnen, snap nog steeds niet goed waarom. Heel erg beven/rillen, klamme handen, zweten, erg angstig gevoel over wat er zou gebeuren.. Toen we er uit waren ebde dit echter weer weg.
Op koninginnedag voelde ik me erg moe maar toch de stad in gegaan. Wat later op de middag een tukje gaan doen met als gevolg een hevige paniekaanval toen ik wakker werd. Later die avond opnieuw een paniekaanval en ben toen een nachtje opgenomen geweest in het ziekenhuis. Er was niks ernstigs mis met m'n hart of zo volgens hen dus volgende dag naar huis. Begonnen met gesprekstherapie bij verpleegkundige en psychosomatische fysiotherapie, maar ik heb het gevoel dat dit tot nu toe helemaal niks oplevert.
Nu sukkel ik nog steeds met een gespannen gevoel elke dag en er beginnen zich verschillende irrationele angsten te ontwikkelen (wespen inslikken/inademen buiten maar ook binnen alles controleren wat ik drink e.d., durf bijna niks te eten zonder gedachte dat er wat mis mee is of dat ik een allergische reactie zou hebben, hypochondrie, erge angst om geneesmiddelen te gebruiken...) Drie dagen geleden had ik weer last van m'n maag en dat zette zich door op dat ik een vervelend gevoel had van m'n hart. Rennie genomen maar omdat ik dat af en toe doe al gedurende een langere periode, ging ik er te veel bij nadenken. Gevolg: weer een paniekaanval en dit keer erg beven, luid schreeuwen van angst, geen blijf weten met mezelf. Dacht dat ik een reactie had door het geneesmiddel maar was gewoon in paniek volgens de huisartsenpost.

Huidige situatie:
Huisarts heeft 20mg Paroxetine voorgeschreven en dat zou ik elke dag moeten nemen bij het ontbijt. Daarnaast ook Oxazepam als het nodig is. Ik ben nu ook aangemeld bij de psychiatrie... klinkt allemaal echt heel erg in mijn oren. Ik weet niet of ik daar al aan toe ben maar ik wil ook van die angsten en paniekaanvallen af natuurlijk.
Ik heb een aantal erg negatieve dingen gelezen over Paroxetine en met mijn grote angst voor geneesmiddelen (en dan voornamelijk mogelijke bijwerkingen en verlies controle over lichaam door sufheid, duizelig gevoel, hartkloppingen) ben ik er zowat zeker van dat ik echt door een hel zal gaan bij inname van zelfs maar 1 tabletje. Resultaat: ik staar er alleen maar naar, krijg klamme handen en kan mezelf er niet toe brengen om het in m'n mond te stoppen... 
Ik heb er een gesprek over gehad met de verpleegkundige en zij zegt dat ik in m'n achterhoofd moet houden dat die nare bijwerkingen gewoon weg zullen gaan na een tijdje. Allemaal goed en wel maar ik wil ze niet eens hebben in the first place! Ik wil niet door die hel gaan, wie weet beland ik dan weer in het ziekenhuis, weer dat verschrikkelijke bloedprikken, en ik ben er zowat zeker van dat er geheid een paniekaanval zal plaatsvinden.

Mijn vraag is dus: zou ik hiermee door moeten gaan? Is het echt zo dat je die angsten alleen maar op deze manier weg kunt krijgen? Want ze worden inderdaad steeds erger en/of verschuiven zich naar andere dingen.. Zijn er geen andere middelen met geen of veel minder erge bijwerkingen? Ik heb wel eens gelezen over Okinawa Omega 3+6+9 maar helpt dat ook tegen angsten? Alle ervaringen of tips die me hier doorheen kunnen helpen zijn meer dan welkom. Ik weet echt niet meer wat ik moet doen... Ik wou eigenlijk dat dit me nooit overkomen was  :Frown:

----------


## Eleany

Oh ja, ook nog maar even toevoegen dat ik ook 1,5 jaar geleden ben verhuisd naar Nederland om bij m'n vriend te komen wonen. Relatie gaat nog steeds erg goed. Dankzij de huidige problemen i.v.m. angst en de paniekaanvallen verlang ik er wel soms naar om weer naar België te gaan. Maar dat zal wel komen door alle problemen denk ik, weer nood aan moederlijke hulp en bekende omgeving etc. Het helpt wel niet dat ik daar ook soms heel veel over nadenk..

----------


## Adike

Waarom ga je het niet zoeken in de natuurgeneeskunde. Het heeft geen zin als je voorgeschreven middelen niet inneemt. Mijn disciplines zijn natuurgeneeskunde, homeopathie en psychosociale zorg. Angsten kun je het beste behandelen i.p.v. uitsluitend pillen te slikken.

----------

